# D-Way Tools hollowing system



## cj5 (Feb 17, 2015)

Can any one comment on this system. I cannot find a review.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Here's one.. Dave starts explaining his hollower at 14 minutes….... https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=D-Way+Tools+hollowing+system&view=detail&mid=9F0A4FBFEF3DBCF303389F0A4FBFEF3DBCF30338&FORM=VIRE
............... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## cj5 (Feb 17, 2015)

I have seen that one, and thanks for the reply. To me it looks really good. My question is have any of the LJ community used it.


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

I was convinced. I bought it! I have a Simple Tools unit but it is very lightweight. I like the heft of D-way's. Further review after I can use it a couple of times. I thought about making it but the material and welding would have made it even more expensive.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

He makes two different tools so can run the lathe forward or reverse. He prefer to hollow with lathe in reverse but not all lathes do that so makes one for running forward too. Here is a shorter video:

http://d-waytools.com/hollowing-tools/

If do lot of small hollow forms or have a small lathe great tools. That out rigger, arm rest, and thickness guage safer and definitely makes life easier. Not sure if other cutter sold work with that system but you can always buy steel and make your own.

You can buy less expensive hollowing tools or make your own. That is also true of articulating and captive hollowing systems too.


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

> I was convinced. I bought it! I have a Simple Tools unit but it is very lightweight. I like the heft of D-way s. Further review after I can use it a couple of times. I thought about making it but the material and welding would have made it even more expensive.
> 
> - Jack Lewis


FOLLOW-UP

After my experience with two mesquite vase/hollow forms, there was quite a bit of chatter from the 1/2 inch toolbar. Consequently, I am designing a heftier model with a 5/8" bar hoping to reduce or eliminate the chatter and a reversing gooseneck for forward or reverse turning. I also will have a wider/longer flat for the tool-chip that would accommodate a larger kidney shaped chip. The D-Way chip is smaller and made from HSS where the Kidney chip is carbide.


----------



## cj5 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, Jack. Just what I was looking for - hands on experience.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Have a combination of Jamieson captive rig, and Jordon 3/4" & Sorby hollowing tools and can get chatter with any wood if not careful. Either slow down my cutting or lathe speed to stop chatter. Like HSS cutters because they're inexpensive and can sharpen them yourself but carbide works well too!

Been told can get a lot of chatter or vibration with articulating hollowing tools but think that more a problem with turner than tool. Don't really know never use that kind of system.

If think 5/8" tool bars will get you where you want to be go for it. You would definitely want to add an outrigger to that tool bar. Have a Jordan handle and lose control because tool bars too long and not about to shorten them to get better control. Hence Jameson captive system. Picked and chose what I thought I needed, so far so good. Made my own laser system.

If don't want to make your own plenty of vendors sell 5/8" hollowing tools, don't know any that have outriiger on their tools.

https://trentboschtools.com/product-category/carbide-hollowing-tools/58-carbide-hollowing-tools/


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

How deep do you want to hollow? The system and tooling depends on the depth you want to hollow. I have the Hope articulate hollowing system with 5/8" and 3/4" bars. For less than 8" I use the 5/8" bar (for smaller opening). For up 12" I use the 3/4" bar. If you want to do large deep hollowing the Jamison captive system with a 1-1/8" bar would be a better choice. I went with the articulating system as I have arthritis in my elbow and felt an arm brace system might be a problem. As far as vibration or chatter with a articulating arm, I have never heard that or any system contributing to chatter or vibration. It's mainly the bar size and extension over the support and the turner.. I haven't found that to be true with my system. I use the carbide cutters for bulk removal and HSS disk for final smoothing cuts. I have both the camera and laser systems. I prefer the camera as you can see where the cutter is cutting.


----------

